
NPR: Newark Police Camera System Allows Residents to Surveil City - gigama
https://www.npr.org/2018/05/26/614387170/newark-police-camera-system-relies-on-residents-stirring-privacy-concerns
======
imh
This is interesting since it takes the legal status of non-privacy while being
in public to the logical extreme. The fact people find it weird just shows the
problem with the law more clearly.

